# Airlock off in final stages



## jmarx (May 6, 2016)

I am in the final week of my Skeeter Pee and plan to add the last 6 cups of sugar and keg it next week. However, this morning I discovered the airlock had somehow fallen off the carbon, leaving it open and exposed to air overnight. Is the batch a goner or can I do something to save it? Thanks in advance! Cheers!


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 6, 2016)

I would taste it and see how it tastes. If it doesn't taste bad, put it back on. If it was just overnight, I would think it should still be okay, but just taste it and see.

As for the airlock coming off. I would dry the bung and the mouth of the carboy before you put it on. A wet bung can slide out because of it being slick when wet.


----------



## wineforfun (May 6, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> A wet bung can slide out because of it being slick when wet.



I have sooooooo many responses for this quote.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 6, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> I have sooooooo many responses for this quote.



Have at it.


----------



## jmarx (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Arne (May 9, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> I have sooooooo many responses for this quote.



Julie is going to put you in the corner. LOL, Arne.


----------

